# Frank Williams on Page 2



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I know its nothin special but whatever I'm posting it anyways










Mostly, I like how Frank Williams all of a sudden woke up.

I'm sure this was a coincidence. Right? 

Actually, the reason I was so high on Frankie in the first place (remember?) was that he'd gone to Peoria Manual High and started four years, beating a team with Antwaan Randle-El at point, Tai Streets at forward and Ron Ely at center and as Mr. Hoop in Illinois. I liked how Frank could handle, get in the lane and do some real business. He didn't seem to be moving fast, yet he seemed to be in control. There were complaints when he was at Illinois that he didn't hustle. Billy Packer said he was dogging it in one TV game. Packer's dissing is my testimonial. Hey, they once said that about me at the Illy. Guy's not a self-starter. It's the perceived pace that confuses. It's not how you look doing it so much as results.

This deceiving pace also reminded me of ... dare I say it? I could not even fix my mouth to say it. Yes, like Ali, Clyde was in me too. But we need for him to be in Frankie. When the McDyess trade came off, through Scott Layden, his one grocery was Frankie Williams. Then Frankie got here and broke his wrist, and also saw how tough it was to have an impact in the league and of course this sobered him quite a bit. Road Dog sees maybe 35 home games a year live at the Garden. He took to calling Frank, "do-do," mostly to bust me. I dropped head. But then here came Isiah, taking the reins and saying what in my mind I had thought (hoped?) could be true; this might be the guy who was the next best thing to Clyde. He's not Clyde, but in that image. Clyde today would be more like a combination of, say, Aaron McKie and LeBronski.

Isiah said "Walt Frazier" out loud. What I like about Zeke is, he's from the West Side of Chicago, and he ain't scared, and if you are, come with him because he won't let you to be scared. Frank started to play. He started to score, a little, in the teens, 14, 18. He started driving and dishing dimes, dropping that little setter of his from deep. Now, you get five and six guys scoring 15 to 18 a game, then you got something New Yorkers can be proud of and relate to and deep down remember. Frankie could hit that deep setter. Got the ball moving. Found people at their spots. Could wind his way into the lane and kick it out. Can't run isos for the Knick scorers, Van Horn or even Houston. That is not their forte, beating guys off the bounce; they can catch, shoot and curl around screens and score, if only somebody can get 'em the rock. This puts Charlie Ward, who, admittedly, should be QBing the 49ers right now, in second rote, and he'd be a beautiful second rote point, if only we could keep him, which we can't, because we're joined at the hip with Eisley.

More

More on Knicks there talkin about the moves and stuff..


----------

